# Need fisherman to share expenses.



## RBKBillings

I have posted requests for one or two fisherman to share expenses in the recent past. I replied to several responses and have yet to find anyone who CAN/WILL ACTUALLY go fishing. I'm retired and can go anytime. In fact I,m going this Thursday. I go out through the Pensacola Pass and like to go out around 10 miles max. I go for 4 to six hours depending on the fishing. Diesel split two ways is around $50.00. I have a 35' fishing boat, comfortable and in excellent condition with twin diesels. Want to share fuel, bait, etc. Serious respondents only. Want to meet first. Richard (901) 494-1075


----------



## MrFish

Where do you leave out of and what are you targeting?


----------



## RBKBillings

The pass in Pensacola. I target any fish.


----------



## MrFish

RBKBillings said:


> The pass in Pensacola. I target any fish.


I meant dockage.


----------



## RBKBillings

In Pensacola about 10 minutes from the pass.


----------



## capt.joe

I usually work Mon-Thursday running a tug at the Port. My 16 yr old son is very respectful, and visiting me for a month. I scaled back to a pontoon boat and would love to take my son offshore a few times. I totally understand meeting first and have no problem sharing expenses and helping to clean up after.


----------



## Black bear

Wife and I would love to meet and possibly fish with you. We have no issues with helping with expenses or or their work such as cleanup and so on. We do not have much experience with saltwater fishing but recently went on a charter boat in the bay for reds and trout. I am longtime freshwater bass and cat fisherman.


----------



## Realtor

RBKBillings said:


> In Pensacola about 10 minutes from the pass.


I'm game from time to time, I where are we to meet you? 10minutes, are you referring to Sherman cove?? or where in big lagoon? PM me your name and number, please.


----------



## Snagged Line

Realtor said:


> I'm game from time to time, I where are we to meet you? 10minutes, are you referring to Sherman cove?? or where in big lagoon? PM me your name and number, please.


Hey Marty…… Go back and tell Jim to look at the date of the post……




.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Realtor

yeah, only a year or so ago, is the guy still around?


----------

